# Tap handle



## Charles scozzari (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi, I made this tap handle so as to not have to remove the work piece from the table. I free the spindle (out) and am able to manually tap the hole. I prefer this method over power tapping because I can feel how the tap is working. Thanks,      Charlie


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 30, 2022)

That's a biggun! Very nice. Is the R8 integral or is that a collet? I frequently power tap when I'm feeling brave. When I'm not, I have a set of piloted tap handles which I use on both lathe and mill, but they're not up to larger taps.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jan 30, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> That's a biggun! Very nice. Is the R8 integral or is that a collet? I frequently power tap when I'm feeling brave. When I'm not, I have a set of piloted tap handles which I use on both lathe and mill, but they're not up to larger taps.
> 
> View attachment 394346


Hi, thanks for your interest.I used a 7/8" R8 end mill holder and modified the end of the starrett tap handle. To further  lock the pressed in tap holder in the end mill holder I ran one of the new handles into where one of the set screws went in the R8 holder. This works very well for me.


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 14, 2022)

Neat. I was looking for some thing like this.


----------

